# SAMBA36 Broken Port



## kjemison (Apr 30, 2014)

Hello,
I have installed this port many times in the past on fresh installs of Freebsd 8.2 and never, ever had any problems. I actually installed this on a system about 3 weeks ago and it went straight through... setup shares and users with no problems.

For the last week I have installed about 5 times the Freebsd version 8.2, installed the ports, updated the ports and attempted to install Samba36.

Upon completion of the installation I edit the rc.conf file so samba will start. I edit the smb.conf file to setup my shares. I reboot the system and immediately I receive errors stating that there is no directory under /var/db named samba - I never had to create a directory in the past while performing the installation of this program.

I create the samba directory, reboot and then try to create a smb user... that generates all kinds of errors

Is the port broken? 
Just wondering...
Thank you
Kell


----------

